# 5.0 IR Remote w/ViP222 won't recognize codes for RCA L40FHD41 LCD TV



## pitlockboy (Feb 14, 2010)

Has anyone found a code that will work with a new RCA L40FHD41 40" LCD TV? I initially tried a code scan and got 641, I then hit the # key and the TV mode button flashed 3 times indicating that it was a valid code but nothing happened. I've tried all the ones listed on Dish's site but I get no response. I can live with the two remote routine but would really like to use just one.


----------

